# Perfect Paint Sprayer for Wood Finshing?



## sammty (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello, 
I'm confused selecting the perfect paint sprayer for wood finishing. I've a general spray gun which I use for most of the purpose. Do I need a HVLP or LVMP for this work? My budget is $400 in case I'll have to buy a new one. So far, with my Google research, I found LVMP to be the right choice.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

First we need to know what type of paint(s) you will be spraying. Then we want to know just how much (hours per week, tec) you will be doing the spraying.


To know what the "perfect" spray gun(there is no "PERFECT" in real life) is this information is critical.


George


----------



## sammty (Jun 11, 2019)

@George Type: Enamel, Hours - 10-18 Hrs/ week


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

sammty said:


> @*George* Type: Enamel, Hours - 10-18 Hrs/ week



That is a lot of hours. Do you have a commercial shop?


George


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> That is a lot of hours. Do you have a commercial shop?
> 
> 
> George


Agree....Have you found someone willing to pay you to finish their stuff or painting your own stuff.

If I needed a gun it would be the Graco 395 or 495 I that price range but it would be used...


----------



## sammty (Jun 11, 2019)

yeah, i run a commercial shop. Got some clients who wants to finish their stuff. I'm planning to my business with a strict budget , that's why need an all purpose paint sprayer.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Samuel - what kind of "stuff" will you be spray painting the most often ?
some photos of your shop and spray booth would be most interesting to see.

.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

You don't necessarily need it if you have a small enough orifice.

That said, lacquer, shellac and conversion varnishes do well with an HVLP gun, and of course HVLP is more sparing on the compressor if that's an issue.

Thinning may be necessary with urethanes or thicker finishes.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

A typical wood finish would be lacquer. 

I had an Earlex 5000 Spray Station about 8 years ago when I sold my shop. It was around $325 at the time. It is a totally self contained unit - no air compressor required. It is an HVLP set-up which is a tremendous savings on lacquer and yours and your shops health.

I would definitely recommend it and it's replacement the 5500. 
It came with a teflon coated can and it eventually started losing the coating. I called the manufacturer and they replaced it free of charge with an unlined can. Apparently, over time, lacquer thinner would disolve the Teflon coating. 

It's a great unit and would serve your purposes just fine.

To make a short story long - this is a true story. Not even a week after my purchase I received a call at my shop. 
A local woodworking hobbyist had built his cabinets and asked if I could spray lacquer finish on them for him and did I have a way of picking them up. I said yes, I had an 18 foot box truck. We arranged a date and time. He called a few hours later and asked if there was any way possible, I could spray at his premises. I told him to clear the garage, have a floor fan handy and 4 saw horses. I wanted $60/hour plus materials and since he only only lived 20 minutes away, I tack my driving time onto the job total. he gladly agreed. The next morning I showed up and it was a perfect day for spraying. I sprayed the upper and lower unit and the doors and drawer faces and whatever else there was. In less than 3 hours, everything had 3 coats and I was gone. 
BTW, the $60/Hr. was not a special spray price, that was my going rate.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

When I finished for the commercial shop I used an a hvlp. Saying that I'll never do it again. Too foggy, I'd have to spray and shut the shop down till it aired out. I sprayed pre-cat to help the owner out because we became the finisher as many commercial building want pre finished products now adays.

The reason I suggest the 395 or 495. You can generally find them used and there good sprayers if not abused....

The last time I sprayed it was for the Kansax city library.....


----------

